

I have a Google Wave invite to hand out... - gcanyon
http://gcanyon.wordpress.com/2009/10/14/an-even-more-difficult-slitherlink-i-think/

======
gcanyon
...for the first person to post a solution to this puzzle I created. (of
course you have to agree to test Wave with me as well)

